# Space between chairs in diner



## KmH (May 19, 2017)

Look how far apart the chairs were in the dining hall on the Hindenburg.

Wow. Spacious!

http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2017/05/19/528508054/photos-when-the-hindenburg-was-the-height-of-luxe-in-flight-dining


----------



## trainman74 (May 19, 2017)

Watch out for the gas range in the kitchen, though.


----------



## railiner (May 20, 2017)

trainman74 said:


> Watch out for the gas range in the kitchen, though.


The article said it was an all-electric galley....


----------



## RSG (May 20, 2017)

railiner said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for the gas range in the kitchen, though.
> ...


Lucky for them! :huh:


----------



## SarahZ (May 20, 2017)

railiner said:


> trainman74 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out for the gas range in the kitchen, though.
> ...


I'm fairly sure it was a joke based on the reason for the Hindenburg's demise.


----------



## railiner (May 20, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > trainman74 said:
> ...


Okay...I got that, but just wanted to point that out.... 

What I did find interesting in that article, was reference to a pressurized, fire-proof smoking lounge...

The Hindenburg did not fly very high, hence cabins did not need pressurization, but the smoking lounge was slightly pressurized to keep out any possibility of leaked hydrogen entering via a double air lock entry...

Here is a link to more info on that fascination airship... http://www.airships.net/hindenburg/interiors/


----------



## City of Miami (May 20, 2017)

Well, I got lost in that airships site for a couple of hours. 

Today I also got some nostalgic fotos of Illinois Central City of Miami and Central of GA Man o' War which were the trains of my town in my youth. They were on flicker public domain and I just did a search.


----------



## SarahZ (May 21, 2017)

railiner said:


> Here is a link to more info on that fascination airship... http://www.airships.net/hindenburg/interiors/


Well, there goes my day...


----------



## railiner (May 21, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to more info on that fascination airship... http://www.airships.net/hindenburg/interiors/
> ...


----------



## fairviewroad (May 22, 2017)

trainman74 said:


> Watch out for the gas range in the kitchen, though.


And be sure to bring your ticket.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (May 25, 2017)

A surprising number of the passengers on the Hindenburg were from Chicago (not just the fateful trip), in particular Edgewater (where Bob Hartley was supposed to live according to The Bob Newhart Show). Dunno why.

I've always understood that the Zeppelin were tightly planned and efficient, unlike luxury liners. One of my dad's colleagues was a child in Germany when they were still flying commercially and told us about getting to tour one and what he remembered was opulence like velvet and plush everywhere.

And I'm not sure why my comments are even relevant....


----------

